# royal eggs advice please



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey guys my royal selma had 4 nice large eggs and they been incubating at 88 for 68 days now.. the one as started to soften up a bit as in not so plump and is sweating.. is this a normal sign of hatching ? 

i am unsure to cut them as they are still very plump the others and thought we had to wait till they were dimpled before cutting ?

the one bottom right is the one sweating and you can see size of eggs as thats a exo terra thermometer in with them 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...2446448192_1191812626_3699052_864376033_n.jpg

cheers for any advice thanks


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

bonez007 said:


> hey guys my royal selma had 4 nice large eggs and they been incubating at 88 for 68 days now.. the one as started to soften up a bit as in not so plump and is sweating.. is this a normal sign of hatching ?
> 
> i am unsure to cut them as they are still very plump the others and thought we had to wait till they were dimpled before cutting ?
> 
> ...


Eggs look okay in the pic, have you candled them to see if theyre still good?

Usually they do dimple abit but our last clutch only 2 dimpled out of the lot so its not a bad thing if they do or dont dimple, even if it was theres nothing you could do anyway really, back to the point..

at 88F, 68days is nothing to worry about really although cutting would definitely help you sleep better, even if you cut just one and that ones fine, if you was to cut 1 and it left the egg its thought to have encourage the others out of the egg : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

that bottom right egg looks like its had water dripping on it.
I'd make a one inch slit in one egg just to see whats happening inside.

I had a clutch last season go 74 days at 87F


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

cheers guys no water was dripping on any of the eggs just started to sweat like water was comin out the shell !!

right i have cut all the eggs as directed by a breeder and they are all nicely developed one normal, and what looks like three low pattern light colour graziani pastels :2thumb:

so how long before they venture out now ? do i wait till they all out of egss till taking em out ?

cheers guys 

nic


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Let the babies come out on their own. The yolk sac must retract yet, and the best place to do that is in the eggshell. Once a baby is out of the shell, you can take it out of the incubation container if you can do it without frightening the babies still in the shell. But waiting until all the babies are out is fine, too. Both work.

Herpers need glacial patience!


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks paulh :2thumb:

yeah ime just gonna check on a morning then on a night little buggers 

so does cutting the eggs speed up the hatching process ? or just make it easy for them to venture out ? 

cheers nic


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

bonez007 said:


> thanks paulh :2thumb:
> 
> yeah ime just gonna check on a morning then on a night little buggers
> 
> ...


It doesn't speed the process up or make it easier for them, its just an excuse for impatient people (like me) to cut eggs


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

oh right lol 

well cutting em hasnt really settled me at all  ok i no there 4 snakes which have grown on but ime just worried now they wont come out the eggs lol

two eggs have movement inside since this morning so i no they ok but no movement in other two yet, ime in contact with an experience breeder and he says i should get one of the none moving ones out to see if its dead :O and if so get the rest out just incase they die too ? 

hope next season is easier for me lol

any more info and help would be great thanks

nic


----------



## Maraten12 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Eggs*

You should be able to touch them gently and they should move about. But leave them to come out when they are ready.:2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

bonez007 said:


> ime in contact with an experience breeder and he says i should get one of the none moving ones out to see if its dead :O and if so get the rest out just incase they die too ?


My earliest experience with eggs was incubating chicken eggs. I killed several chicks messing with the eggs before they were ready to come out on their own. That taught me a lesson that I have successfully applied to my snake eggs.

That lesson was to leave the eggs alone. They have been hatching successfully without human intervention for much longer than humans have been building fires.

Herpers need glacial patience. Hint, hint ....


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

bonez007 said:


> ime in contact with an experience breeder and he says i should get one of the none moving ones out to see if its dead :O
> and if so get the rest out just incase they die too ?


Completely disagree with your 'experienced' breeders advice
if one of the babies has died, your nose will soon tell you 

leave them in the 'safety and sanctuary' that is the egg, and let them come out as they should
if one has not gone full term, there is nothing you can do about it - a twice-daily 'sniff' will tell all


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

bonez007 said:


> oh right lol
> 
> well cutting em hasnt really settled me at all  ok i no there 4 snakes which have grown on but ime just worried now they wont come out the eggs lol
> 
> ...


Your "experienced breeder" is taking crap.
If they're dead there's bugger all you can do but if they're alive you risk killing them.

Leave them to come out by themselves


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah thanks guys, i still only got bit of movement in two eggs so time will tell hey, the two that i aint seen move are large tho would if thougt they be stronge ones..

How long could it take for them to come out the eggs ?


----------



## bonez007 (Oct 25, 2008)

just want to say thanks to all who advised and helped me 

but ime devastated here as all the babies didnt make it 

again thanks 

nic


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry to hear that mate, it happens sometimes.
Its the worst part of breeding


----------

